
6 Reasons Why You Should Stop Using Google Analytics on Your Web Site Now - arsenkay
https://privateanalytix.com/2020/08/03/6-reasons-why-you-should-stop-using-google-analytics-on-your-web-site-now/
======
mikece
I strongly disagree with the first item that GA is overkill. How much data is
too much is very much a subjective judgement and it almost always the right
thing to over-capture and figure that out later than to realize you should
have been collecting info that yields meaningful business insights.

The rest of the critiques are valid though.

~~~
arsenkay
That is good to know. Definitely agree with you on that. I am one of those
people whom too much data doesn't scare away.

------
XCSme
URL is broken: "SORRY! THIS PAGE WAS LOST"

~~~
arsenkay
My mistake. Please see this link: [https://privateanalytix.com/remove-google-
analytics/](https://privateanalytix.com/remove-google-analytics/)

